# Aqueix a les illes



## brau

La meua pregunta és basicament la mateixa que amb "ço". Em van dir ja fa temps que el demostratiu "aqueix", que es conserva al País Valencià amb la seua forma reduida "eix(e)" (de la mateixa forma que "aquest" dóna pas en la parla col·loquial a la forma reduida "est(e)"), i que jo considerava extint en la forma plena, encara es podia sentir a algunes parts de les Illes Balears. És cert? Fins a quin punt? Si és cert, hi ha triple gradació? Gràcis de nou!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo _aqueix_ i _aqueixa_ sí que ho he sentit a gent de les Illes; però millor que ens confirmin els forers illencs (Chics, Belén, Bolic) si és d'ús general. Curiosament, ara mateix tradueixo un text legal del català al castellà i un jutge d'un lloc del Principat (el nom del qual no puc dir - secret professional ) fa servir el mot _aqueix_. 

M'he trobat amb aquest cas aquest mateix vespre. Quina casualitat!

Records, Brau.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo _aqueix_ i _aqueixa_ sí que ho he sentit a gent de les Illes; però millor que ens confirmin els forers illencs (Chics, Belén, Bolic) si és d'ús general. Curiosament, ara mateix tradueixo un text legal del català al castellà i un jutge d'un lloc del Principat (el nom del qual no puc dir - secret professional ) fa servir el mot _aqueix_.
> 
> M'he trobat amb aquest cas aquest mateix vespre. Quina casualitat!
> 
> Records, Brau.


 
Al PV es feia servir molt històricament, però està caient en desús, en preferència de les variants reduides, que són les que es fan servir. Cal dir que la utilització d'"aqueix" és prou més coherent si s'utilitza "aquest", ja que s'opta per les tres formes plenes: aquest, aqueix i aquell, i derivats. Com dic, però, avui en dia se sol fer servir este/aquest, eixe i aquell, i derivats.


----------



## chics

Hola, em sembla que és una mica antic, també, a les illes. Jo ho sento d'amics valencians i de castelló però no a Menorca, a les Pitiuses tampoc em sona que ho diguin en el llenguatge del carrer.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo ho he sentit a un noi que conec de Marratxí...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Torno a ser jo. I és que m'he tornat a trobar amb *aqueix* en el text que em té ocupada aquests dies. Es tracta d'un document legal redactat recentment al Principat:

"En data X he estat nomenat pel Magistrat Jutge, titular d'*aqueix* Jutjat, per realitzar la proba pericial..."

"Seguint les instruccions d'*aqueix* Jutjat.."

És la primera vegada que em trobo amb *aqueix* en un text d'aquestes caracterísitiques.


----------



## chics

Hola, jo l'he vist també en documents jurídics barcelonins, em sembla que és força habitual.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola, jo l'he vist també en documents jurídics barcelonins, em sembla que és força habitual.


 
Doncs deu ser això, tot i que jo no m'hi havia trobat mai! 

Petonets!

Ei, Chics, t'has endut el sol a França???


----------



## belén

Ah, doncs per aquí si que es diu "aqueix" i "aqueixa", del més normal.


----------



## xupxup

Hola gent!
A molts pobles del Camp de Tarragona encara es fa servir "aqueix-a-os-es" de forma habitual, sobretot entre la gent gran. Això sí, NO hi ha triple gradació, la gent que diu aqueix no diu aquest, de manera que hi ha gent que diu "aquest-aquell" i gent que diu "aqueix-aquell"


----------



## belén

Clar Xupxup, tens raó. Substituim aquest per aqueix... Bé, ara que ho penso, jo les alterno indistintament.


----------



## brau

Aclarit. Mil gràcies a tots!


----------

